# Live Video - Brunetti 059 + K7/RG20207 + Mesa Cab



## Art (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi guys! 

This is a video with some solos I play with my band.



Enjoy.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 7, 2010)

as always i really like your tone and music!!! thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jun 12, 2010)

Good stuff, Art! Liking your tone as well.


----------



## Art (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you, guys!


----------



## Jogeta (Jun 23, 2010)

more chops than a karate academy \m/


----------



## Jerich (Oct 27, 2010)

awesome art!!!!


----------

